# Ale Malt In Lagers



## scrogster (14/6/05)

I've got heaps of Ale Malt at present (Powell's to be specific). Lager season is definitely upon me, especially since I usually ferment in my garage in Melbourne. Anyone got some suggestions for recipes, or any good reasons why I shouldn't be able to make a decent lager or two out of this malt? I'm not worried about style guidelines, just the quality of the finished product. All suggestions welcome.


----------



## Doc (14/6/05)

I use JW Trad Ale malt in my Oktoberfest. Comes out great.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gerard_M (14/6/05)

I brewed a few Stouts last year in a cold garage with Ale malt & Lager yeast. No dramas, turned out great.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/6/05)

Baltic Porters. B) 

Baltic Porters

Warren -


----------



## Barry (15/6/05)

Good Day
Should be quite good in in darker lagers, eg vinnas/octerberfests, dunkels, schwarzbier.


----------



## TidalPete (15/6/05)

Barry said:


> Good Day
> Should be quite good in in darker lagers, eg vinnas/octerberfests, dunkels, schwarzbier.
> [post="63510"][/post]​



The darker lagers are definitely the way to go.


----------

